# How does the B pillar trim come off?



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm talking about the upper plastic trim that goes down from the headlner on the B pillar. I'm getting a little buzzing sound from that area and I want to fix it. I assume the trim just pries off but I don't want to break something and I don't know where to start prying it.


----------



## CLUBGUY (May 28, 2011)

Dale_K said:


> I'm talking about the upper plastic trim that goes down from the headlner on the B pillar. I'm getting a little buzzing sound from that area and I want to fix it. I assume the trim just pries off but I don't want to break something and I don't know where to start prying it.


I can't speak to how the trim is removed...BUT the site below has pictures of the various parts of GM autos...You must navigate thru the links to find the correct picture....

GM Parts Direct: Your direct source for Genuine GM Parts


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks. It does show a clip but I can't tell how it actually comes off. Kind of hoping somebody might have removed this trim and can explain it to me.


----------



## 13Cruze (Mar 12, 2013)

Did you ever find the cause of this and get it fixed? This is the only problem I have with my car, an occasional buzz from the B pillar next to my left ear.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

Never figured it out. I still have something going on there right now and it bothers me. There's a thread around here someplace about removing the headliner but I couldn't figure out the seatbelt height adjuster trim after reading it, so if you get to the bottom of it please post something.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm the one that made the headliner removal thread. What are you looking to do?


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I want to know how to remove the plastic trim around the seatbelt height adjuster (on the B pillar). Is it necessary to remove the lower plastic trim coming up from the sills before taking off the upper trim? And regardless of whether that is necessary, how do you detach the upper trim piece? I don't see any fasteners and I'm afraid I'll break something if I start prying real hard. I can't tell if it's important to pry in a particular direction or whether the front or rear has to come loose first.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah basically you need to pry the lower section first. 
Make sure your seatbelt adjuster is set to the lowest position to make reinstall action easier.

Where the two meet, grab the top of the "lower" section. push your fingers into the weather seals and get your fingers under the trim and pull the sides out first then pulls he whole section towards you.

Now that the lower section is out of the way 
Grab the top section from the very bottom and pull towards you.
The top part will stay in place and pivot once the bottom is free the top will just fall out.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks.


----------

